# can some1 please help?



## garvondavis14 (Mar 16, 2005)

I don't know what foreground plant this is in these pictures from the amano headquarters...could someone please help me out? mostly in the first and third pics...thanks

http://www.aquahobby.com/tanks/e_tank0412a.php#2


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I dunno it's difficult to tell from the photos. I believe it's eleocharis parvula mixed with either lilaeopsis spp or echinodorus tenellus 'micro.' I'm lean more towards the latter for the mixing. In the top left picture I see bright green in the center of the tank which indicates riccia to me.


----------



## Alex Ribeiro (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi, is Lilaeopsis Lilaeopsis novae-zealandiae..


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It looks to me like it's E. tenellus 'micro'. I don't think it's Lilaeopsis since it has a much more stronger upright structure and it doesn't produce that will grassy look seen there, raither it produces dense mats. While E. parvula has a more spikey/hairy-appeareance which isn't visibile there either.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> While E. parvula has a more spikey/hairy-appeareance which isn't visibile there either.


Yes but E. parvula with the finer leaves/ texture will grow very dense and is good for softening around hardscapes. It is also good as a mix with foreground plants from glosso to e. tenellus to again highlight areas around hardscapes as it can act as a fore-midground plant and also again soften the textures. I believe that's what I see around the rocks, but it is difficult to tell from the pictures. Again it may also be riccia mixed in.


----------

